

Ask HN: Where to buy .ly domains? - jimbobimbo

Where one buys .ly domains? I did a quick search and none of the choices that nic.ly offers does look legit.
======
arfrank
I have used <http://libyanspider.com/> in the past and have been totally
satisfied.

------
d_mcgraw
I used <http://www.libyanspider.com/> for my .ly purchases.

------
jimbobimbo
Thanks everyone!

